# Heartfelt Sheets



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys. I was wondering if one could place a cigar that was out of it's cellophane directly onto one of Heartfelt's humidity sheets. In other words, could one line their trays with these sheets and then place unprotected cigars directly on top?

I did a search, but couldn't find anything. Perhaps I should contact Heartfelt directly but well, you guys seem to have knowledge/experience with on everything lol.

Thanks in advance. 

david


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow - thought I would have had an answer lol . Well, truth be told, I am glad no one is posting their guesses. 

I decided to email Heartfelt directly regarding my query. But now that I think about it. Perhaps simply attaching it to the bottom of a tray would be just as good an idea if not better. We'll see.

I'll let you know what the Co. says when they get back to me.


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

I use the sheets and have only placed cigars with cello on top of them. I also passively charge them so that there are no "wet spots" on the sheets themselves. The only thing that I can think of that may be an issue is that the part touching the sheets may be more moist than the rest of the cigar. I would think that as long as they are rotated periodically it should be fine.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah I am kind of there with you on this one. At least that's my intuitive thinking as well lol. But I have been wrong so many times before lol.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I never imagined that placing sticks directly on a sheet could be an issue, until you guys mentioned it. I was considering placing a sheet at the bottom of my tupperdor. I'll scrap that plan. I like the idea of placing the sheet at the bottom of the tray, but how would you rehydrate the sheet without removing all the sticks from the tray?

Let us know what Heartfelt's word on this is.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I never imagined that placing sticks directly on a sheet could be an issue, until you guys mentioned it. I was considering placing a sheet at the bottom of my tupperdor. I'll scrap that plan. I like the idea of placing the sheet at the bottom of the tray, but how would you rehydrate the sheet without removing all the sticks from the tray?
> 
> Let us know what Heartfelt's word on this is.


Thanks! Will do - I understand (via these forums) that he's rather busy and isn't returning emails quickly. But I certainly will when or if he does.

I just bought another humi (100 count) myself, and am waiting on the answer before getting any product. But I have done a more comprehensive search here and it seems that the consensus is that placing cigars on the sheet isn't a great idea. So i am thinking of ways around that.

I have a ton of balsa wood from other projects that I have taken on. I was wondering if I couldn't just place a sheet on top of the Heartfelt sheet and then drill some holes through both and make it a quasi "tobacco catcher" on the bottom of my humi. It's an idea but again - I don't know if balsa in the humi is a good or bad idea. I hope someone knows and answers this question.

Maybe I am getting a bit OCD lol. I just love an as care-free a humi as possible .

Anyway - said search also see's a few guys place the sheets under their trays. That seems like a great idea as well - but short of placing your trays on the bottom of your humi...

Again - I'll update.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmm, you mean like a humidity sheet on the bottom, followed by a wooden elevator, then the sticks? Could be an interesting idea.

On another thought, wouldn't one want the maximum wood surface area possible, so that the aromas from the wood could more readily travel to the cigars? In this case, covering any wood with sheets would be suboptimal. I found that just a couple of weeks in a humidified cedar box make sticks taste a little better than fresh out of the cellophane. After I seasoned a cigar box humidor, I tasted the water which did not evaporate, and it had a very strong cedar taste to it. I'm deducing that the same thing happens to the cigars.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Hmm, you mean like a humidity sheet on the bottom, followed by a wooden elevator, then the sticks? Could be an interesting idea.
> 
> On another thought, wouldn't one want the maximum wood surface area possible, so that the aromas from the wood could more readily travel to the cigars? In this case, covering any wood with sheets would be suboptimal. I found that just a couple of weeks in a humidified cedar box make sticks taste a little better than fresh out of the cellophane. After I seasoned a cigar box humidor, I tasted the water which did not evaporate, and it had a very strong cedar taste to it. I'm deducing that the same thing happens to the cigars.


Agreed! Moreover, the cedar is in essence supposed to do what the Heartfelt sheets are doing, in that its supposed to help regulation. So it's a kind of redundancy thing except... I am positive the Heartfelt sheets work better and are more consistent .

But yes absolutely!! That cedar has just a lovely, lovely, aroma lol.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

That said I am sure the balsa would take on the same aroma! That stuff sucks in scents like no tomorrow... Hmmmm, that might be the answer right there. Maybe Balsa isn't the best idea? Arg lol.


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

I am not sure how balsa would react to the high humidity. I would go with the Spanish cedar overlay if anything. I have my sheets on the sides standing vertically. My original plan was to attach the sheet to the lid, but just found it easier to have them loose and cut to fit.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I think properly seasoned cedar will be able to hold RH fairly consistent. What the beads do by having a rock-solid RH is make sure that the cedar's RH does not drift over time. the more I think of it, the more I realize just how few beads you really need to keep a humidor in perfect conditions. I also think humidity sheets are really not justifiable or practical in a good cedar humidor.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

headlessklown said:


> I am not sure how balsa would react to the high humidity. I would go with the Spanish cedar overlay if anything. I have my sheets on the sides standing vertically. My original plan was to attach the sheet to the lid, but just found it easier to have them loose and cut to fit.


Actually - I don't think it'll hold up well at all - the balsa that is. On the accessory questions forum, there was a great thread with respect to the best types of woods. Balsa wasn't on the list .

I like your idea about placing the sheets on the sides though, but my issue has always been that the humidity travels up and is lost on the floor of a deep humi. Hence, I like the idea of it on the floor to... but then maybe... well, lol. Thanks for responding!! I might end up doing that too - or rather instead.



mrnuke said:


> I think properly seasoned cedar will be able to hold RH fairly consistent. What the beads do by having a rock-solid RH is make sure that the cedar's RH does not drift over time. the more I think of it, the more I realize just how few beads you really need to keep a humidor in perfect conditions. I also think humidity sheets are really not justifiable or practical in a good cedar humidor.


I actually bought/buy into that notion as well mrnuke. Except once I started to put hundreds of dollars of cigars into my little three drawer humi, I started to pay attention (which in retrospect may not have been a good idea) to the RH levels in all of the humi's 3 drawers, rather than just the top drawer.

Anyway, that top drawer has run like a champ for years at a constant 70% RH. The RH has always been rock solid even after opening a drawer for an extended period of time. But then I started to move my hygrometer from drawer to drawer recently - in other words, from top to bottom. I noted a 5% variance. Of course that lead me to buying beads after years of the sponge. It's worked out great so far having some beads in every drawer. But ultimately, humidity I found in my case anyway, even with a properly running humi, travels up.

Hence, now that I got another little humi on order that'll ideally - in my mind anyway - only see a fraction of every orders cigars make it into it to rest as long as I can bear lol, I am hoping to find a method that'll see the most even distribution I can possibly create. Short of using a fan.

Thanks for all your inputs! I got to tell you - I stink at doing searches. But in the last couple of days I have been manually going from sub-forum to sub-forum here and man have I learnt allot!! I wish I had copied all the links to the different threads that have dealt with the questions I have raised in one manor or another to share with all those who may stumble onto this thread.

All said and done, with respect to setting up my new humi as I want it - the best thing about it is I am in no rush lol!! I can take my time and do it right. When it comes in I'll no doubt look at it for hours wondering how I want to run it and maybe I'll even decide to run an electric humidification unit with a fan?? We'll see. Again thanks for your inputs - I'll let you guys know how I move forward.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I did not realize you had a huge humi. Let's do this: Pics of the humi, so people can pitch in :2

My :2 are: no need to waste precious cigar space with an electronic unit, and distributing beads on different levels will keep a solid RH. I think a medium tube for every so many sticks works wonders. Maybe also put beads in the humidifier at the top as well.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I did not realize you had a huge humi. Let's do this: Pics of the humi, so people can pitch in :2
> 
> My :2 are: no need to waste precious cigar space with an electronic unit, and distributing beads on different levels will keep a solid RH. I think a medium tube for every so many sticks works wonders. Maybe also put beads in the humidifier at the top as well.


Sure. But the Humi I am running now isn't huge lol. It's a mere 150 count, three drawer job. Considering I prefer robusto's and petit coronas though, the count is well, conservative . I am going to eventually set it up to run at 65% RH as well. But the one I have coming, the Adirondack, is the one I'll be setting up first.

The 150 count humi in the pictures below is the humi however that I found had a 5% difference between top and bottom when I ran it on a sponge. The beads did wonders correcting that though, and its now running perfectly on all levels at about 70%. The beads are great - I am sold on them lol!! I placed them in the old sponge holders .

Here is a pic - I am sure you have seen it before:









You'll note that the top shelf has no problem stacking robusto's three high - at all .









The bottom two drawers are considerably less high, and can only stack two robustos on top of one another if one is lucky (you certainly can't stack two 60 rings).









Anyway - that humi is running just fine now, though again, I think I'll get it running at 65% after I get the new one up and running at 65%. Of course that's if I find I prefer that level. Moreover, placing a sheet at the bottom of this humi will be no issue at all.

But its the new one I am getting that is going to be strictly used to let some sticks rest for about a year, that would be a challenge putting the sheet on the bottom without placing cigars on top of without some mods. But I am stuck on the idea of doing just that lol... sigh .

The one I just bought and will be setting up in a week or so is called the Adirondack (it was too good a deal to pass up lol). I'll be receiving it next week. At that point (after looking at it for a bit), I'll decide what I want to do with it with respect to humidification. This is the fun part lol.

Of course the reason I am putting more thought into this one is that I doubt I'll be opening it very often. Once it's full, I hope to not open it at all short of now and again to perhaps rotate the cigars. Maybe every three months? Not sure - never had a humi that didn't see constant "work" lol!! 

I stole this pick off the net:









Anyway - that's my story and I am sticking to it . I am getting a bit neurotic about it all I know, but somehow, I am enjoying this. I figure if I do it right, right away, hopefully I'll not need to worry about my sticks as they rest and develop into those loving, flavor sticks they so deserve to blossom into lol!!

Thanks for all your input - for real.


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

I am sure that whatever you end up doing will be right for you . Be sure to let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

headlessklown said:


> I am sure that whatever you end up doing will be right for you . Be sure to let us know how everything turns out.


Thanks brother. Will do.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I would think on the Adirondack, a couple of medium tubes in the bottom and upgrading the provided humidifier to beads will do the trick. If you like all things robusto, you could use three or four small tubes instead of the mediums. This is several times the amount of beads you would need.
I would only use the sheets if I were really crammed on space, and could use the space to hold four extra robustos.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read threw this thread and I heard a few people express that they "thought" that placing cigars directly on the humidity sheets was a bad idea ? 
But unless I missed it I didn't read an actual reason why that would be a bad idea ?
Dose any one have a factual science based reason why that's a bad idea ,curious ? if I missed it excuse me .
I bought a 9"x9" sheet for the bottom of my recently purchased 100 ct Frontier Humidor I am in the presses of seasoning now, along with some HF bead tubes . Also the humidity sheets are gray on one side and tan on the other side anyone know if it makes a difference what side is up ? Maybe Dave from heartfelt will chime in with his opinion ?
AUSTIN


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

baust55 said:


> I read threw this thread and I heard a few people express that they "thought" that placing cigars directly on the humidity sheets was a bad idea ?
> But unless I missed it I didn't read an actual reason why that would be a bad idea ?
> Dose any one have a factual science based reason why that's a bad idea ,curious ? if I missed it excuse me .
> I bought a 9"x9" sheet for the bottom of my recently purchased 100 ct Frontier Humidor I am in the presses of seasoning now, along with some HF bead tubes . Also the humidity sheets are gray on one side and tan on the other side anyone know if it makes a difference what side is up ? Maybe Dave from heartfelt will chime in with his opinion ?
> AUSTIN


Hey Austin - great observation.

I emailed Heartfelt, but never got a response. Anyway I agree that no one is speaking in absolutes, but after reading a ton on previous threads on the topic, there seems to be a consensus that placing a cigar on these sheets is a bad idea... Why? Generally speaking people have had bad luck with cigars not resting evenly and/or becoming damaged when resting on a humidification device that's over-hydrated due to water contamination.

I understand the colors are nothing more than cosmetic.

But I have never seen anyone quote the manufacturer, or for that matter, heard from the manufacturer so...

I plan on placing some cedar over it to ensure no contamination. I am drilling holes through it and raising it a bit in order to aid in air circulation. I am doing all that because perfect information is seemingly impossible to find .

Anyway, I got my humi in the other day and noted that it was already at 68% humidity. I placed some water in it just to see what happened, so far it's just jumped up to 70 and is staying there. Sweet!!

I think I'll be ordering soon.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

baust55 said:


> I read threw this thread and I heard a few people express that they "thought" that placing cigars directly on the humidity sheets was a bad idea ?
> But unless I missed it I didn't read an actual reason why that would be a bad idea ?
> Dose any one have a factual science based reason why that's a bad idea ,curious ? if I missed it excuse me .
> I bought a 9"x9" sheet for the bottom of my recently purchased 100 ct Frontier Humidor I am in the presses of seasoning now, along with some HF bead tubes . Also the humidity sheets are gray on one side and tan on the other side anyone know if it makes a difference what side is up ? Maybe Dave from heartfelt will chime in with his opinion ?
> AUSTIN


Austin,
I have a HF Sheet in the bottom of my 100ct and I have been very happy with it. It doesn't matter what color goes up. I used the tan side up because it looked better. I also purchased the 65% HF lid mount humidifier (metal) to save space since no one puts stick on the lid. my humi has stayed locked in on 65% since I set it up. I have not added any DW to the sheet. I use it as a passive humidifier. After seasoning I placed it and the lid unit in to suck up the extra humidity and loaded with sticks. I have naked sticks directly on the sheet and have smoked them with no visual or taste abnormalities. I wouldn't wet the sheet and then place sticks on top. That may be what people are warning about. I hope this helps, but this has worked for me.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I would think on the Adirondack, a couple of medium tubes in the bottom and upgrading the provided humidifier to beads will do the trick. If you like all things robusto, you could use three or four small tubes instead of the mediums. This is several times the amount of beads you would need.
> I would only use the sheets if I were really crammed on space, and could use the space to hold four extra robustos.


Replace the sponge with a HF Lid unit (metal) will more than have enough coverage for an Adirondack humi....I have this set up. Placing small HF tubes in the bottom=lost space. I went with a HF sheet (passive) for extra insurance. I have held at 65% rock solid and have added DW to beads once in the last 6 weeks. Just my $0.02


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Well - that was enough for me. I am going to go 65% on both my humi's. Just ordered two 9x9 sheets, a pound of 65% beads, and a couple of tubes. 

Hope it all works out.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL - I have to admit I am a little worried/apprehensive now that I ordered them . I really haven't ever had a problem running at 70%... 

Quick - someone tell me how much happier I'll be running my humi's at 65% !!


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

earcutter said:


> LOL - I have to admit I am a little worried/apprehensive now that I ordered them . I really haven't ever had a problem running at 70%...
> 
> Quick - someone tell me how much happier I'll be running my humi's at 65% !!


So happy! I was fine at 70 as well but went to 65 after being on this forum. Will NEVER turn back.

Also, don't mean to derail the thread, but I see you have The Bull by San Lotano. I love the maduro ovals. HOw do you like The Bull??


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

baust55 said:


> I read threw this thread and I heard a few people express that they "thought" that placing cigars directly on the humidity sheets was a bad idea ?
> But unless I missed it I didn't read an actual reason why that would be a bad idea ?
> Dose any one have a factual science based reason why that's a bad idea ,curious ? if I missed it excuse me .
> I bought a 9"x9" sheet for the bottom of my recently purchased 100 ct Frontier Humidor I am in the presses of seasoning now, along with some HF bead tubes . Also the humidity sheets are gray on one side and tan on the other side anyone know if it makes a difference what side is up ? Maybe Dave from heartfelt will chime in with his opinion ?
> AUSTIN


My complaint was that the sheets take precious surface area away from the cedar, and I feared it will slow down the sticks from getting that nice cedar hint. I never tested this, so this complaint is as valuable as :2


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Quick - someone tell me how much happier I'll be running my humi's at 65% !!


I can't tell you what the coefficient of happiness will be, going from 70% to 65%, or even if it will be positive. In Houston's ultra-hot, ultra-humid subtropical climate, I found I like 65% best. Burn issues and other technicalities aside, I like the taste a lot better at 65% as opposed to 70% or 60%. The sticks just don't taste as good and as smooth straight out of the B&M's 70% humidor as they do after resting a few days at 65%.

I can tell you that, considering how mostly everyone here loves 65%, the chances are very high of that coefficient being positive and large.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> My complaint was that the sheets take precious surface area away from the cedar, and I feared it will slow down the sticks from getting that nice cedar hint. I never tested this, so this complaint is as valuable as :2


The cedar "hint" isn't transferred to the sticks through osmosis or touch, it's an aroma from the transfer of moisture. The sheet isn't a barrier just like your jeans aren't a barrier to a stinky fart. ound: Humi's lose moisture through the floor and the sheet will just capture some of that so the sticks on the floor of the humi will be humidified and not dry out because of the loss thought the floor. 
@earcutter try this....get you a fiver of a smoke you like and have one at 70% and then give the rest a couple weeks at 65% and burn it down. I did this and I picked up on tastes that were just watered down (no pun) at 70. It's been a much more enjoyable experience coming down to 65%. No more draw issues and no more burn issues. You will thank yourself.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

You guys are the best lol! Thanks for all the bolstering! 
@abcritt - the Bull is____. I haven't smoked one yet lol. I got a 10 pack from C-bid here about a week or two ago - letting them rest a bit.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input !

My cigar bundles are in the freezer and the new humidor is seasoning . 

I will make the 200 mile round trip to Omaha today I will stop at a tobacco shop and see if I can score a cpl of those really thin sheets of cedar they use for dividers in some boxes . 

Austin


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

The sheets are designed Im sure as the sheets used in display cases for precious antiquities. The larger surface area provides a greater absorption area for the control media. The same would be true for adsorption to treat lower humidity that the media has been conditioned to. My thinking is that covering It will defeat the benefits of having a vertical rapid control humidity device. I would think your product directions would inform you of the most efficient location as well as not restricting airflow. 
The museum grade sheets came from need for greater display area without the usual restriction of cartridge humidity control using up the horizontal space. The sheets being covered with Tyvek in early designs definitely required good airflow. Cant tell you what they are covered with now.

All my smokes by and large are smoking better and resting out quicker at 65%. None of the drying issues like loose wrappers, splits, or cracks have reared up . My bands sliding seem to be an indicator that its dry enough to smoke.
The preponderance of mentors for me at Puff seem to use lower RH and temps to store cigars too. 
I do have to dry out thicker wrapped smoke even more on the outside and bring them up to my smoking spot temps to mitigate burn issues like canoeing on veins or from over stored on one sides. It really helps with tunneling because the cigar is not breathing off combustion vapors.
I hope HF reports to you on this as its a big deal if covering the sheets defeats the design purpose.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

madbricky said:


> The sheets are designed Im sure as the sheets used in display cases for precious antiquities. The larger surface area provides a greater absorption area for the control media. The same would be true for adsorption to treat lower humidity that the media has been conditioned to. My thinking is that covering It will defeat the benefits of having a vertical rapid control humidity device. I would think your product directions would inform you of the most efficient location as well as not restricting airflow.
> The museum grade sheets came from need for greater display area without the usual restriction of cartridge humidity control using up the horizontal space. The sheets being covered with Tyvek in early designs definitely required good airflow. Cant tell you what they are covered with now.
> 
> All my smokes by and large are smoking better and resting out quicker at 65%. None of the drying issues like loose wrappers, splits, or cracks have reared up . My bands sliding seem to be an indicator that its dry enough to smoke.
> ...


From what I have read and after looking at the sheet, it's the same salt based media as the beads that is wrapped with a cloth feeling material. Each square inch of can control humidity for 22 cubic inches of volume. My humi is 16x10 and the sheet by itself could almost control the entire humi. It's working really well in mine as a passive collector in the bottom and I do not add any DW. It does not effect the sticks at all, even the ones I took the celo off of.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

You are doing fine now with some humidity coming from cigars themselves. Its all good as long as you get what the sheets are all about. A way to spread out the media for maximum exposure . Have fun, smoke a good dry stick! Craig


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

MY new 100 stick humidor seems to be stable at 65% RH with the HF beads and humidity sheet .

I emailed the guy from heartfelt about some of the questions and speculation about the humidity sheets and sent him a link to this thread .

AUSTIN


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

baust55 said:


> MY new 100 stick humidor seems to be stable at 65% RH with the HF beads and humidity sheet .
> 
> I emailed the guy from heartfelt about some of the questions and speculation about the humidity sheets and sent him a link to this thread .
> 
> AUSTIN


Cool! Really cool. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

baust55 said:


> I read threw this thread and I heard a few people express that they "thought" that placing cigars directly on the humidity sheets was a bad idea ?
> But unless I missed it I didn't read an actual reason why that would be a bad idea ?
> Dose any one have a factual science based reason why that's a bad idea ,curious ? if I missed it excuse me .
> I bought a 9"x9" sheet for the bottom of my recently purchased 100 ct Frontier Humidor I am in the presses of seasoning now, along with some HF bead tubes . Also the humidity sheets are gray on one side and tan on the other side anyone know if it makes a difference what side is up ? Maybe Dave from heartfelt will chime in with his opinion ?
> AUSTIN


The two colors are just that, two colors. There is no difference as far as humidity is concerned, just gave you the option of what color you wanted to show.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

baust55 said:


> MY new 100 stick humidor seems to be stable at 65% RH with the HF beads and humidity sheet .
> 
> I emailed the guy from heartfelt about some of the questions and speculation about the humidity sheets and sent him a link to this thread .
> 
> AUSTIN


Got your email and I will go through the thread and answer as best I can.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

The sheets are made as speculated by one of the guys here. The beads are in essence sandwiched between two gas permeable sheets so that the humidity can pass freely form the beads to the interior of your humidor.

If you re-hydrate the sheets passively there is no problem laying a cellophane covered cigar directly on the sheets (that's how I have done it in my desktop humidor for years). The cellophane will keep the cigar slightly elevated form the sheet so you will still get good air circulation. If you re-hydrate the sheet by spraying distilled water on the sheet I would not lay a cellophane covered cigar on it immediately. Give the sheet the time to absorb the moisture and give the material the sheet cover is made out of time to dry, so there is no liquid moisture on the exterior of the sheet.

You can use the sheet on the bottom of the humidor with good results. Another option is to cut the sheet and line the sides of the humidor instead. That way the cigars are not laying directly on the sheet (this eliminates any concern you might have). Also lining the side makes it safe for the cigars you have that do not have a cellophane wrapper.

Hope this helps.
David


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

THANKS ! for taking the time to answer a few questions about your humidity sheets Viper139

Great product !

thanks Austin


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

baust55 said:


> THANKS ! for taking the time to answer a few questions about your humidity sheets Viper139
> 
> Great product !
> 
> thanks Austin


+ 1!!

Though considering I don't keep my sticks in their celo's this adds a wrinkle lol.

Thanks again - can't wait to get my order.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

abcritt said:


> So happy! I was fine at 70 as well but went to 65 after being on this forum. Will NEVER turn back.
> 
> Also, don't mean to derail the thread, but I see you have The Bull by San Lotano. I love the maduro ovals. *HOw do you like The Bull?*?


Had my first today and wasn't all that impressed. Maybe some more time in the Humi will do it. Great burn, great draw, awesome build, but the flavor was lacking a bit I thought. More notably though - I found this thing to be loaded with vitamin N!! Whoa that thing had nicotine going on lol!! It knocked me on my... !


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I debated whether to leave the cello's on or remove I took a suggestion from another thread and cut them short near the foot so the end was open. I am a noob seemed like a good compromise .

AUSTIN


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

baust55 said:


> I debated whether to leave the cello's on or remove I took a suggestion from another thread and cut them short near the foot so the end was open. I am a noob seemed like a good compromise .
> 
> AUSTIN


It's actually a great compromise I figure. I am just stuck in my ways at this point Austin lol. I just kind of like my sticks "naked."

But heck, even an old dog can learn new tricks . I was freaked simply buying beads here about a month ago! That was a big deal for me. And now I am getting more beads and moving down to 65% after years of 70%. So who knows lol - maybe I'll compromise too lol!


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

ha David OLD DOG NEW TRICK !

Austin


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I was bee-ing and moaning about the cost of beads not too long ago, and then I got my first 1/2 lb. I realized the beads themselves are very reasonably priced, and that it's the containers that really jack up the price. I have enough beads to humidify a 40ct humi, 30ct tupperdor, 24ct travel case, 5ct travel case, and a couple of boxes, with plenty left to spare. I'm just short on containers. My 1/2 lb bag is still over half full, just sitting unused.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I was bee-ing and moaning about the cost of beads not too long ago, and then I got my first 1/2 lb. I realized the beads themselves are very reasonably priced, and that it's the containers that really jack up the price. I have enough beads to humidify a 40ct humi, 30ct tupperdor, 24ct travel case, 5ct travel case, and a couple of boxes, with plenty left to spare. I'm just short on containers. My 1/2 lb bag is still over half full, just sitting unused.


I grabbed a couple of old cigar tins and drilled some holes in it. Ok - a lot of holes in them and then placed beads in them. Worked great - and looks kind of cool too - if I can say so myself.

Though I have to say the empty tubes Heartfelt sells are pretty reasonably priced. I mean we are talking 1.3 cents a day for the first year... I buy Mocha's that cost more. <- Sadly.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Though I have to say the empty tubes Heartfelt sells are pretty reasonably priced. I mean we are talking 1.3 cents a day for the first year... I buy Mocha's that cost more. <- Sadly.


It's probably what I'll end up doing. Might get a sheet or two for the fun of it.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

The sheets are awesome if space is at a premium .


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I just put in my order for some cedar in order to move forward with my original plan of "lining" the sheet that will touch the cigars.

I'll post pictures when it all comes in and is completed. Should be fun.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of cider sheets did you order ? I am still looking for some of those super thin cedar divider sheets they put in some cigar box's .I will have to visit a few B&Ms when I am in a City to see if I can score a few freebies . I am 100 miles from civilization . ha ha 
Unless some one here has a few to bomb me ? I could pay postage .. 

I am Super CHEAP ! eeeerrr ... I mean THRIFTY !

AUSTIN


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

baust55 said:


> What kind of cider sheets did you order ? I am still looking for some of those super thin cedar divider sheets they put in some cigar box's .I will have to visit a few B&Ms when I am in a City to see if I can score a few freebies . I am 100 miles from civilization . ha ha
> Unless some one here has a few to bomb me ? I could pay postage ..
> 
> I am Super CHEAP ! eeeerrr ... I mean THRIFTY !
> ...


Hey Austin - I ordered some 3/16 to place on top of the Heartfelt sheet and raise it off the floor of the humi a bit.
Buy Cedar Spanish 3 16 x 4 x 24 at Woodcraft

Then I ordered some 3/8 to use for whatever (going to pay shipping anyway). Say if I want to make a divider or perhaps line my ammo can for travel, I figure this width would be helpful. 
Buy Cedar Spanish 3 8 x 4 x 36 at Woodcraft 
I mean I have all kinds of boxes but the cedar in them will not be long enough to be used as a divider - at least I don't think they could be.

Anyway - I'll see what I have left when all is said and done. Would be happy to send you anything I have left over if it could be used. Of course, it may take some time for me to get done what I am thinking of doing lol.

Hopefully someone else can help out.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

baust55 said:


> The sheets are awesome if space is at a premium .


It's only a matter of time. 

I've been procrastinating lining my wineador with sheets. I want to do the floor, entire back and partial sides (between drawer runners). Not sure whether I'm going with velcro, or just two-sided tape. While velcro would allow for R&R, why would I ever want to R&R? :dunno:

I think sheets have to be the single-most versatile and effective solution yet. There's simply no way to get more surface area and that's what it's ALL about.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Appreciate the offer EarCutter .


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

I tried double-sided tape with the sheets for my tupperdor and it did not work well. The sheets did not stick. It might have been the moisture or the material that is used. Not sure, and I have been too lazy to try again.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

headlessklown said:


> I tried double-sided tape with the sheets for my tupperdor and it did not work well. The sheets did not stick. It might have been the moisture or the material that is used. Not sure, and I have been too lazy to try again.


Good feedback though. Thanks.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a huge difference in quality of the generic two sided tape and the 3M two sided tape rated for out door use .

just saying !

Austin


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

I personally like the idea of Velcro cuz... permanence has never resonated in my life lol. Just ask my ex's lol!

Seriously though, it leaves room for error or a change of heart (change of heart lol!). Another reason I like the velcro though, is because then you have two sides or area's that are able to function - of course if you find you never move the sheet or don't need the airflow on both sides after some experimenting - off it goes add some tape and balm - permanence. 

According to the tracking Heartfelt provided - my shipment is going to arrive today! Which is good in that I can set up my one Humi tonight. I'll have to get it done in preparation for the 61 sticks that'll be in this Friday which will leave that humi with no room to move with all the cigars in it already.

Unfortunately, the cedar I ordered in order to get my other (new/empty) humi running will not be here until Monday ... so I might just have to set up my new humi temporarily in the mean time. That or use my little 40ct thing... of course, I could uh, you know... smoke a bunch between today and Friday too .


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

baust55 said:


> There is a huge difference in quality of the generic two sided tape and the 3M two sided tape rated for out door use .
> 
> just saying !
> 
> Austin


OUTDOOR use, of course. I did go with 3M tape, but not outdoor. That makes sense in the higher than average humidity location that it is being used. Maybe I will try velcro instead. I have a tendency to move things around a bit.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

How about magnetic tape on the sheet and magnetic tape on the wood? Seems neater.


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> How about magnetic tape on the sheet and magnetic tape on the wood? Seems neater.


But then you don't get the satisfying sound of velcro when you move things around :lol:


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

USPS lied!! They didn't deliver today ! Man I hate that lol...


----------



## RKiguana (Sep 28, 2013)

earcutter said:


> USPS lied!! They didn't deliver today ! Man I hate that lol...


I dislike UPS. They deliver to my house at 7pm. FedEx is worse though. I onetime waited for a package from Florida to New York for 9 days after shipped. They blamed it the flooding in Colorado. That's logical since from Florida to New York you definitely must go through Colorado.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Rob, I think he meant USPS (the Postal Service), not UPS (a courier service). USPS is supposed to deliver before 6PM, since most drivers' shifts end at 6PM or 4PM.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Rob, I think he meant USPS (the Postal Service), not UPS (a courier service). USPS is supposed to deliver before 6PM, since most drivers' shifts end at 6PM or 4PM.


 ^^ yup ^^ lol.


----------



## RKiguana (Sep 28, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Rob, I think he meant USPS (the Postal Service), not UPS (a courier service). USPS is supposed to deliver before 6PM, since most drivers' shifts end at 6PM or 4PM.


Whoops. Read that too quick. UPS is pain for me cause they must have went to late routs and I am on it. US postal service has always been very good for me in NY


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

RKiguana said:


> Whoops. Read that too quick. UPS is pain for me cause they must have went to late routs and I am on it. US postal service has always been very good for me in NY


I can't figure UPS out these days. Sometimes they come at 12, sometimes at 6:30-7. Sometimes they just hand off the package to USPS. I can't keep track of it to be honest.

What I do know is I have gotten to know both my UPS and USPS people and they are great in that they'll drop it off at my door if I don't answer. Living in KS has some benefits .

FedEx on the other hand... well, they are a different animal all together. Truth be told. If I get one package out of 50 delivered by them it's unusual. Hence, I can't talk them into simply leaving the package at the door .


----------

